# newbie girl



## Jesslynn73 (Feb 13, 2013)

welp, just made it through two of michigans awesome storms as a first time plow driver... working under my father... he kinda just stuck me in the truck and let me go...alone. i havent crashed yet or smashed the plow up so id say im doing pretty good. I've only got about 45 hours under my belt and cant wait for more. so all you old timers and professionals... any advice for me? I'd like to keep on doing this... so i know i need to improve.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well from a rookie (2 years experience) Have fun, learn as much as you can. And keep the properties plowed and clean as much as possible to keep the owner happy. Oh and keep your plow maintenance up because if you don't it always seems to be the worst time when something goes bad. 

Good luck!


----------



## Jesslynn73 (Feb 13, 2013)

yeah i hear that... Water pump went right before snow was expected to fall one day.... almost had to drive the dodge/ Ugh. ha


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yikes. Always a ford for me .


----------



## Jesslynn73 (Feb 13, 2013)

i always take to the Chevy's.  but anything is better than a dodge. ha


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

haha old chevy diesels are a good. hahahah duh


----------



## Jesslynn73 (Feb 13, 2013)

lol yeah... i am not fortunate enough to have the diesel, my dad has one but would have to die before i got to even drive it around the block.. it would be nice!


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Something I was told a long time ago..."remember, no matter what, it's just snow, it will melt." If you truly love the business, you can make some good money from it, but if you let it overwhelm you...you'll fail. Be patient, be safe, and be smart. Have a plan B, in case everything goes wrong...because some day, everything will go wrong, and keep driving Chevys.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Jesslynn73;1595567 said:


> i always take to the Chevy's. * but anything is better than a dodge. ha*


Smart girl already,you'll go far!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Just keep your momentum, and watch out for trees. And boulders hurt too. :crying:


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

remember the story of the tortoise and the hare.
fast may get you there, but it also breaks things so you will loose in the long run. 
slow and steady is the way to go.


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

Go girl! My wife plows as much as I do.

Our creed-we are not out to win the race, but to finish every time!


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Don't use B+B's special icon in vain.It was designed for our resident guru of everything mechanical--sort of like kissing the Godfather's ring.:laughing: Good luck to you---I like your Dad's teaching method!!!!!


----------



## Jesslynn73 (Feb 13, 2013)

lol thanks everyone!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Listen to your dad (that's what I tell my kids), never make assumptions and technique / skill will beat speed in the long run.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

You will do just fine if you take your time to learn things, so , what kind of truck, plow, and plowing do you do, parking lots, roads, driveways ?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

maverjohn;1596614 said:


> You will do just fine if you take your time to learn things, so , what kind of truck, plow, and plowing do you do, parking lots, roads, driveways ?


One thing she don't like is Dodge!


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

grandview;1596735 said:


> One thing she don't like is Dodge!


That's how we know that she's smart.


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

Snow Commandor;1596592 said:


> Girls behind the wheels of plow trucks! Its kinda like Lisa Kelly on Ice Road Truckers. U go girl!


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## ram4x443015 (Jun 19, 2003)

we need some pix


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

ask him when do you get to run a loader....


----------



## zoop (Dec 25, 2010)

leolkfrm;1597308 said:


> ask him when do you get to run a loader....


I dont think a father would want a daughter in a load unless maybe it had a cab with heat. Plus IMO its boring!


----------



## zoop (Dec 25, 2010)

Jesslynn73;1595539 said:


> welp, just made it through two of michigans awesome storms as a first time plow driver... working under my father... he kinda just stuck me in the truck and let me go...alone. i havent crashed yet or smashed the plow up so id say im doing pretty good. I've only got about 45 hours under my belt and cant wait for more. so all you old timers and professionals... any advice for me? I'd like to keep on doing this... so i know i need to improve.


I have a properties from Canton to Chelsea but if you plowed for 45 hours in two snow events your old man must have alot of properites.lol! But congrats on getting to drive a plow truck. My only advise is that its not a race to get there and it never a race to get it done. If you can finish the snow event without break anything or running into something then its a successful day for your dad! Good luck!


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Be smart. 
Be aware of your surroundings.
Be safe and take care of your equipment.
AND welcome to plowsite.


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

nice to see a lady on here. we know they are out there plowing ,but good to see and here them . take your time and listen to as much advice you can get. more you learn the better you will do in business.


----------



## fms (Nov 8, 2005)

As soon as you feel really comfortable with what you're doing.... beware. Cars, dogs, people, light poles, curbs, fire hydrants, flying stop signs (really) will creep behind you when you feel most comfortable. And slow and steady. 
Good luck. You've found a great site for info.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

L.I.Mike;1598587 said:


> Be smart.
> Be aware of your surroundings.
> Be safe and take care of your equipment.
> AND welcome to plowsite.


This, right here^. With hard work, common sense and a bit of luck you will do well.


----------



## Plow horse (Oct 18, 2009)

*Hell off a cheering squad*

You all did real well on advise. Remember to turn the radio off, keep your mirrors clear, oh and wipers, I use heated wipers and never have to touch them. Sounds like they got it all covered for you.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

long hours and sleepless nights come with the territory but knowing when to call it a night is very important. even a 1hr nap in the truck will do wonders. Thumbs Up


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Plow horse;1599310 said:


> You all did real well on advise. Remember to turn the radio off, keep your mirrors clear, oh and wipers, I use heated wipers and never have to touch them. Sounds like they got it all covered for you.


Radio off??? If not for the radio I'd probably set the cruise control and jump out under the tires


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

fms;1599206 said:


> As soon as you feel really comfortable with what you're doing.... beware. Cars, dogs, people, light poles, curbs, fire hydrants, flying stop signs (really) will creep behind you when you feel most comfortable. And slow and steady.
> Good luck. You've found a great site for info.


Funny, but true. And not only behind you, i folded a moldboard in half on a boulder once...looked like a Hiniker C-Plow! It was a Fisher 7'6''....


----------



## Plow horse (Oct 18, 2009)

*Radios are great*

Hey leave the radio on, windows up too, Huh! I love my Radio, BUT if somebody walks behind you when your ROCK"N hard and NOT PAYING Attention after 30 hrs up, YA ! Or you find that stop sign that jumps out of nowhere cause you can't see behind you, " Thats where heated mirrors and heated windsheild wipers are great," For the visabilaty Now in between jobs all bets are off and even the Disco ball is Rock'n.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Ill convert her over to dodge. She will learn the way of thegoldpro.


----------



## Plow horse (Oct 18, 2009)

*Tough crowd.*

I love the RIP on the wrap around curtis. The BIG thing to remember is keep your head about u when plowing, AND use common Sense.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Lots of good advice but one that you will appreciate the most at 2,3,4,5 AM when nature calls and most places are closed is to get yourself a Lady J to git er dun!Thumbs Up


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Welcome to plowsite! Watch out for curbs when plowing............OUCH!


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

I haven't read one response, but is hilarious, hundreds of guys ask these same questions every year and get no response, or insulted. A lady asks, and the leg humpers are falling over each other to reply. Back to the thread now.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

GSS LLC;1599860 said:


> I haven't read one response, but is hilarious, hundreds of guys ask these same questions every year and get no response, or insulted. A lady asks, and the leg humpers are falling over each other to reply. Back to the thread now.


Funny,and you're partly right---goes back to our roots when cavemen went out and brought back the meat to impress the cave women.It's in our genes to be chivalrous I suppose.You ought to see the guys in my snowmobile club fawning over a lady snowmobiler in distress--that is always funny to watch.


----------



## Plow horse (Oct 18, 2009)

*your right*

At least you know we are guys, just being helpfull.


----------



## DeereGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

Well here is what I tell my newbie's when I give up my truck to use the tractor: Always stop in a position to go forward. If you get out of your truck for any reason while plowing go forward when you resume if possible. 

The back story is this. When I plow a lot I kind of memorize where everything is by looking and taking note where poles, signs and obstructions and hazards are. That is how I can plow fast, and make money. The only two issues I've had in a dozen yrs is after geting out of the cab to shovel a bit or check the salt hopper and then getting in and throwing her in reverse. Even though I looked in my mirrors, both times there was a pole within 2 ft of my rear bumper. Once a sign post which cost me a week to rehab in my wood shop and rehang, and another light pole concrete pillar which still sits about 5 degrees off but bent my cheap paper thin chevy bumper enough to cave in my rear quarter panel.. Food for thought. Go forward when your out of rhythm and are not sure exactly what is behind. That's all I've got.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

DeereGuy;1601376 said:


> Well here is what I tell my newbie's when I give up my truck to use the tractor: Always stop in a position to go forward. If you get out of your truck for any reason while plowing go forward when you resume if possible.
> 
> The back story is this. When I plow a lot I kind of memorize where everything is by looking and taking note where poles, signs and obstructions and hazards are. That is how I can plow fast, and make money. The only two issues I've had in a dozen yrs is after geting out of the cab to shovel a bit or check the salt hopper and then getting in and throwing her in reverse. Even though I looked in my mirrors, both times there was a pole within 2 ft of my rear bumper. Once a sign post which cost me a week to rehab in my wood shop and rehang, and another light pole concrete pillar which still sits about 5 degrees off but bent my cheap paper thin chevy bumper enough to cave in my rear quarter panel.. Food for thought. Go forward when your out of rhythm and are not sure exactly what is behind. That's all I've got.


I like this!


----------



## Plow horse (Oct 18, 2009)

*Silly Question*

Every body weighed In and great advise, from Men I noticed, Ha HA! My question is to all you Old pro's does any body besides me use heated wipers? The reason I am bringing it up is for a beginner its all great free advise.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Andddddd she is never coming back lol


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

THEGOLDPRO;1601700 said:


> Andddddd she is never coming back lol


You did it with your Dodge comment.Shades of Al Bundy.:laughing:


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

Plow horse;1601478 said:


> Every body weighed In and great advise, from Men I noticed, Ha HA! My question is to all you Old pro's does any body besides me use heated wipers? The reason I am bringing it up is for a beginner its all great free advise.


nope, but i do use wiper shakers.


----------



## Plow horse (Oct 18, 2009)

*to much advise huh.*

I guess we overwelmed the newbe. What are winsheild shakers?


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

http://www.wipershaker.com/
they bounce the wipers off the windshield to knock ice or packed snow loose. 
they are big in Canada with the government plowers and over the road truckers.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

tuney443;1601714 said:


> You did it with your Dodge comment.Shades of Al Bundy.:laughing:


Good thing he didn't mention a Curtis plow too,She'd have the cops after him.


----------



## Plow horse (Oct 18, 2009)

*cool toys*

Hope she learned something.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Plow horse;1602525 said:


> Hope she learned something.


She learned that when you admit to being female on a macho testosterone-laden forum, you don't get a good ratio of constructive posts.

Actually, compared to a truck forum I used to frequent,I found this thread (even before it was cleaned up) to be pleasantly gentle, very little leg-humping or BS. I was surprised to see it get cleaned up, even though I didn't participate in the mildly inappropriate stuff and didn't have any of my posts deleted.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

welcome to the site Jesslynn :waving: and I think we can move on from this intro

thanks all


----------

